# Squadron Leader??



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

I was told Squadron Leader is a good choice for the novice pipe smoker. Is this true? I have checked a few places but they are all out of stock. Any ideas out there or perhaps other recommendations.

thanks


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I am also a new pipe smoker and recently bought SL as my first english blend (I'd smoked five other blends before). As another relative noobie I would say this might be a good introduction to english blends. From what I know of english blends (not much...lol) this seems to be a relatively middle of the road blend so it might be a good place to start with english blends. I don't find it harsh or all that stong, but I think it would definitely give you a taste of what a latakia type blend tastes like. It's certainly very different than the aromatics and Va/Bur/Pa blends I've tried. One thing about SL, if you like the smell of leather you'll love the tin aroma...at this point I think I like the tin aroma better than the taste, but I smoke at least a bowl a day as I want to see how my tastes change and develop.

I'll let the other more experienced members give their opinions of whether it's a good place to start with pipe smoking in general. So far my favorite tobacco is Grey Havens, an unusual Va/Bu/Pe lightly cased blend that from what I've learned here is different from just about everything else, so my experience or tastes are probably not that typical. 

John


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

So far the only Pipe Tobac I can get my hands on is some House blend at a local tobacco/cig discount store and Captain Black Gold and Cherry. I think I need to expand my horizon but hate to spend money on a bunch of Tobacco products that I don't like.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

You should all check out the Newbie Sampler Trade For Pipes sticky in the WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff forum.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

George,

Thanks for the advice. I can't wait until my post count is high enough to enter the trade forums. 

Wait, this is one more post. Excellent.

John


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

What is WTS/B/T Pipe Stuff forum?? And Where is it??


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike,

They are special forums where you can trade tobaccos, etc. However, you have to have a certain post count before you can see them. I believe it is 25 or 30 or so. Does anyone know the exact amount? Once you can access those forums you can look for some of the more experienced members who might be willing to put together a sampler for you and trade it for a tin or two of one of their favorites. Seems like a great way to get small amounts of a wide variety of tobaccos to try. I'm looking forward to it. I'm sure as I buy tobaccos to explore some won't be to my taste so trading seems like a fun way to pass things around so that everyone gets to enjoy lots of different blends. Anyway, that's what I was told in another thread so I thought I'd pass it along.

John


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

If that is the case I will be asking lots of questions then :biggrin1:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I here ya Mike.

I've been trying to restrain myself and jump in where I think it won't seem too obnoxious, but it's not easy. Enjoying a bowl of SL as we speak. I must admit it's growing on me.

This makes 18 for me. ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike, 

I noticed you were in CA. If you do decide to get some SL, I got mine from The Tobacco Barn in Lake Forest, CA via their website. The service was great and they shipped the same day I ordered. Sorry, just checked..and they are out of stock of both SL and Grey Havens! I guess I'll have to replenish my GH stock from another vendor. If you are anywhere near The Tobacco Barn it seems like it would be a good place to visit.

John


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike,

Just checked and smokingpipes has it in stock in bulk but not in tins. Can't post the link until I have 30 posts but search for SL and you'll find it. Payless Pipes also seems to have the tins in stock at the moment, but you better act fast...TB had both in stock last week when I ordered.

John


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pipesandcigars.com has it in bulk as well, along with FVF if you want to 'double up' on Sam Gawith for a couple of excellent tobaccos. I'm probably being silly, but I'm still holding out for tins. Next time they're available, I'm goin' nuts!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

There is something about tins I like as well. Not for any flavor reason as I'm to new to the art to have compared the same blend from a tin and from bulk. I just like the tins in and of themselves.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Actually never had SL so I can't say much about it, except that a lot of people seem to like it.

I would recommend Frog Morton as a good intro to Latakia.

Also Westminster is my current favorite english blend, just plain delicious.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Frog Morton is already on my to do list...I'll have to check out Westminster.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

If you will pm me your addy, I will send some Squadron Leader out to you. I have some in a bail top jar. It is a very good beginner english. not overly rich and smokes well.


Edit: Misread. Thought you were still looking for some.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Kayak_Rat said:


> If you will pm me your addy, I will send some Squadron Leader out to you. I have some in a bail top jar. It is a very good beginner english. not overly rich and smokes well.
> 
> Edit: Misread. Thought you were still looking for some.


How do you private message someone??


----------



## blackcalx (Sep 13, 2009)

I went feet first and bought a few tins of Nightcap as my first English blend, and it was a year or so later when I first tried Squadron Leader after gifting a tin to my nephew. I would agree that it is a good "entry-level" English blend, and it's especially good if you enjoy the Lakeland essence present in many SG and G&H offerings.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I just finished smoking my first bowl of Squadron Leader and so far not bad. I guess i was expecting a little more from an "English blend". Since this is considered a medium strength blend I will be looking to try something stronger. Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My favorite right now is Frog Morton, but of course, this is subject to change with the next tin of tobacco I open...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

pipemike said:


> Well I just finished smoking my first bowl of Squadron Leader and so far not bad. I guess i was expecting a little more from an "English blend". Since this is considered a medium strength blend I will be looking to try something stronger. Anyone have any suggestions??


Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend (from Dan Tobacco) is probably my favorite "strong" English. Boswell's Northwoods is also good. If you can find some Dunhill 965 (or wait until it comes back), it's a medium English but more robust than the Squadron Leader.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> There is something about tins I like as well. Not for any flavor reason as I'm to new to the art to have compared the same blend from a tin and from bulk. I just like the tins in and of themselves.


Me Too !
And Squadron Leader sure is a Cool tin !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pipemike said:


> How do you private message someone??


have you figured this out yet?

if not, PM me. :biglaugh:

seriously, click on the persons name above their avatar you want to send a message to. a little dropdown menu shows up with a couple options. one is "send a private message to xxxxxx".


----------



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

I have looked everywhere locally for Squadron Leader and cant find it. I have been wondering if there are any blends that taste the same as SL? Thanks in advance.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

hedgehorn said:


> I have looked everywhere locally for Squadron Leader and cant find it. I have been wondering if there are any blends that taste the same as SL? Thanks in advance.


Pipes and cigars seems to have it in stock. Their online inventory isn't alway perfect but if you give them a call they might have some. Act quick. If they do have any it won't last for long.

Samuel Gawith Pipe Tobacco


----------



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Pipes and cigars seems to have it in stock. Their online inventory isn't alway perfect but if you give them a call they might have some. Act quick. If they do have any it won't last for long.


Thanks Indigosmoke. I will give them a try. :bolt:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

hedgehorn said:


> Thanks Indigosmoke. I will give them a try. :bolt:


They're good people. I grew up in Albany and they've had a B&M there for years. Calls work well with them if you want to check on a specific item for ordering. They have an 800 number. Smokingpipes.com is also an excellent online vendor, but they don't have any SL right now.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Have never found SL hard to find, smokingpipes has plenty of it. You might also try some of the Rattray English/Balkan stuff, high quality products.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

SL is still on my short list. As well as a few others from SG.


----------



## stelar (Oct 9, 2009)

The tin I had was terrible. I tried 3 separate times to like it but each time came to the same conclusion...YUCK! I mixed it with MC 5100 Red Cake Va and some perique and that made it a great mix. liked that a lot.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I just picked up some SL to try and it was really moist when I opened the tin. Way to wet to smoke yet. I've got to let it air out a while before I can try it and see how it tastes.


----------



## Oldguy (Feb 12, 2008)

pipemike said:


> Well I just finished smoking my first bowl of Squadron Leader and so far not bad. I guess i was expecting a little more from an "English blend". Since this is considered a medium strength blend I will be looking to try something stronger. Anyone have any suggestions??


well, I'd suggest Esoterica's Penzance for a bit more Orientals, or some of Greg Pease's English and Balkan blends -- Westminster is delicious, Charing Cross, Samarra, Odyssey, etc. Can't go wrong with those! Not the cheapest, but worth every penny. Some are also difficult to keep lit but worth the effort.


----------



## Henry Hughes (Jan 27, 2010)

Anybody from Idaho who can tell me where to buy this?


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Henry Hughes said:


> Anybody from Idaho who can tell me where to buy this?


Outwest Tobacco in Pocatello had some. I think I bought the last tin of the Squadron Leader about a month ago. I don't know when he will get some more. I don't know how often you make it all the way out to Pocatello; but, he has a website: Pipe Tobacco Pipe Smoking Tobacco Bulk Pipe Tobacco


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

A good store to deal with!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

If you can't find SL but can find Butera Pelican you might want to try it. Very similar to SL.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> If you can't find SL but can find Butera Pelican you might want to try it. Very similar to SL.


You might also give SG Skiff Mixture a try. Similar to Squadron Leader but more oomph.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

If you find SL a little too airy or just missing something, like I did, try House of Lords. It's a pipesandsigars.com blend it has some turkish in there and is just what SL was missing for me. Another one to try would be Peterson's Old Dublin. I am in love with the stuff currently.


----------



## beetlebriar (Apr 24, 2010)

I found some SL and bought my first tin, When I opened it I too found it was really wet!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Better too wet than too dry; it's easier to correct.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Just got 4 oz of SL from a bulk bag. Man is this stuff good. I'm not always a fan of "big" English blends. This is perfect for me.

Squadron Leader is a mild English. . .the Latakia acts as a delicious condiment to some quality Virginias and (I think) Burleys. I'll be smoking lots of this in the future. Awesome stuff.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend (from Dan Tobacco) is probably my favorite "strong" English. Boswell's Northwoods is also good. If you can find some Dunhill 965 (or wait until it comes back), it's a medium English but more robust than the Squadron Leader.


Pipes and Cigars has a bulk blend, 965 Match, that is very good. Having never had the Dunhill version I can't offer a comparison.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

mirain said:


> Pipes and Cigars has a bulk blend, 965 Match, that is very good. Having never had the Dunhill version I can't offer a comparison.


 Michael
Where exactly is that store? I intend on going their one day. LOL
I heard there a great bbq place down the road from their called smokey bones or something.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Jerry,
It was a good time. Enjoyed the trip the food and the company. Hope we can do it again soon.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Mirain, I work in Scarsdale (well the New Rochelle part of Scarsdale). Do you buy anything locally from a B&M?


----------

